# 2 Attacks from Closed Guard with an Overhook



## Ybot (Jul 20, 2019)

So, I fished editing my second technique video. I was inspired to show a couple of attacks from closed guard by Buka. I think I showed the technique they were talking about here:



Buka said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I'll watch and learn from anything you want to post. I'd love to see anything from the mount.
> 
> But in particular what I would like to see - is anything from when you have somebody in closed guard. I love closed guard.
> There's a collar choke I learned from closed guard a long time ago, but I can't seem to find it anywhere and never knew it's proper name.....or if it even has one. It's where you make them post, then trap one of their arms and grab the opposite collar. Then with your other arm grab the collar by the back of their neck and slip your arm over their head to the other side of their neck.
> ...



Except I create an angle on the choke before getting my second grip. Plus I added a nice follow up armbar for good measure. I love this overhook position from closed guard and have loads of attacks from there. It is a strong position for both sport and self defense.

Anyway, as always if there are any questions hit me up, and of course if there is any topic you'd like me to cover in a video, let me know.


----------



## Buka (Jul 21, 2019)

That's the choke I was talking about. Thanks much for posting that.

I love that choke, it's worked for me many times. And I've trained it with my opponent wearing every conceivable kind of clothing.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ybot (Jul 21, 2019)

Buka said:


> That's the choke I was talking about. Thanks much for posting that.
> 
> I love that choke, it's worked for me many times. And I've trained it with my opponent wearing every conceivable kind of clothing.
> 
> Thanks again!


Awesome. Hope the armbar is a helpful add on. I'm thinking of doing my next video from the overhook position as well. Just such a strong closed guard position.


----------



## wab25 (Jul 25, 2019)

Excellent video! I love the break down.

I had a question on a possible variation to the arm bar you showed. If I set up the choke the same, my left arm has the over hook and lapel grip, with the right hand applying the choke, exactly as in the video. When moving to the arm bar, could I keep my right hand in place, to frame his head away, then release the lapel with my left hand and grab my right forearm, to complete the figure four grip on his left arm and then hip out to apply the bar? Would that be an effective variation? Curious on your thoughts here.


----------



## Ybot (Jul 28, 2019)

wab25 said:


> Excellent video! I love the break down.
> 
> I had a question on a possible variation to the arm bar you showed. If I set up the choke the same, my left arm has the over hook and lapel grip, with the right hand applying the choke, exactly as in the video. When moving to the arm bar, could I keep my right hand in place, to frame his head away, then release the lapel with my left hand and grab my right forearm, to complete the figure four grip on his left arm and then hip out to apply the bar? Would that be an effective variation? Curious on your thoughts here.


I think that figure four style arm lock could definitely work, but I find in the transition harder to maintain proper angle. It is definitely a legit technique, but I find that they can limp am out much easier in the figures four. I like the arm lock I showed a bit better because when they defend it leads to a omaplata if they defend turning their thumb down, it leads to a Mir Lock if they try to turn their elbow in to pull the arm out, or it leads to a back take is they are able to completely clear their arm. I'm thinking if doing a follow up video with some of these.


----------



## wab25 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ybot said:


> I think that figure four style arm lock could definitely work, but I find in the transition harder to maintain proper angle. It is definitely a legit technique, but I find that they can limp am out much easier in the figures four. I like the arm lock I showed a bit better because when they defend it leads to a omaplata if they defend turning their thumb down, it leads to a Mir Lock if they try to turn their elbow in to pull the arm out, or it leads to a back take is they are able to completely clear their arm. I'm thinking if doing a follow up video with some of these.


I would love to see that video. And thanks for your response. (I am going to have to look up Mir Lock now...)


----------



## Danny T (Jul 29, 2019)

Mir Lock...there are many variations of it. We call it an arm cradle when using the arm in that position. The opponent's arm is in a similar position as the Americana lock.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 25, 2019)

I wish there was a "love" option. Great video!


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ybot said:


> So, I fished editing my second technique video. I was inspired to show a couple of attacks from closed guard by Buka. I think I showed the technique they were talking about here:
> 
> 
> A basic one is to over hook and get on hip to set up a triangle
> ...


----------



## joemoplata (Jan 5, 2020)

Love this sequence, I just did an instructional from the same idea but switch it out to butterfly.  But essentially the same concepts.  Love it!


----------



## drop bear (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice.


----------

